# Eggs Benedict - My Way



## sawhorseray (Feb 16, 2021)

Now that I'm rich in Canadian Bacon this morning cried out for a Eggs Benedict breakfast, it's my favorite. Got the cast of characters assembled on the island in the kitchen, oven turned to 185º, large deep skillet of water with a half cup of vinegar added to poach the eggs.
















While the skillet was heating up to a nice simmer I cut the English muffins in half and dressed them up with a slice of smoked cheddar that I did this past Xmas and a slice of my CB, into the oven for ten minutes to beat up the CB and melt the cheese. The smoked cheddar adds a nice touch!





Once the skillet vinegar-water was heated to just below a boil I dropped in the eggs. I use a wide mouth mason jar ring in the pan so the eggs hold form, lift the rings off with a pair of BBQ tongs after a couple of minutes.





While that's going on I start the Hollandaise sauce, I use half a pack, easy peasy and perfect every time.
	

		
			
		

		
	






The eggs and Hollandaise are both done in five minutes, pop the goods out of the oven and transfer to a fresh plate





Spoon on some of that sauce, add some black pepper





At the table with a nice glass of cran-mango juice. Bon Appetit!





Doesn't take long to gobble this down, Bob was more than happy to assist with cleanup.





Boy howdy was this ever a great way to begin the day, absolutely delicious! Bob cleaned my plate, Jan did the dishes, and I just about need a nap! Probably going to be a fairly light dinner tonight, this ones a wrap. Thanks for lookin' in stay safe and warm as possible! RAY


----------



## Teal101 (Feb 16, 2021)

My favorite breakfast right there, looks great!


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 16, 2021)

Thanks Teal! It's my favorite breakfast too and pretty darned easy to pull off. When we lived in CA and I had my ocean going boat sometimes I'd make Dungeness Crab Benedict, I do miss that. Thanks for the Like Teal, I appreciate it! RAY


----------



## Hamdrew (Feb 16, 2021)

ive been eating a lot of eggs benedict myself since i got into curing. looks delicious


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 16, 2021)

Heck yeah ray that looks amazing


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Feb 16, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> ...
> Doesn't take long to gobble this down, Bob was more than happy to assist with cleanup.
> View attachment 485252
> 
> Boy howdy was this ever a great way to begin the day, absolutely delicious! Bob cleaned my plate, Jan did the dishes, and I just about need a nap! Probably going to be a fairly light dinner tonight, this ones a wrap. Thanks for lookin' in stay safe and warm as possible! RAY


Food looks great, we love eggs Benedict, but we absolutely love our Spaniels MORE!! Beautiful dog....


----------



## SmokinGame (Feb 16, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> Food looks great, we love eggs Benedict, but we absolutely love our Spaniels MORE!! Beautiful dog....



Yes sir! We love a Benedict and definitely our spaniels!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Feb 16, 2021)

Outstanding Ray! I will take a plate as well. Better get me a designated driver and make it two plates.


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 16, 2021)

Hamdrew said:


> ive been eating a lot of eggs benedict myself since i got into curing. looks delicious



Thanks Hamdrew! Now that I've got 15 pounds of CB I'll be having EB a lot more often myself. Thank you for the Like, I do appreciate it. RAY




TNJAKE said:


> Heck yeah ray that looks amazing



Thanks Jake! It's one of the things I cook up that makes Jan real happy, and that's always a bonus! RAY




GonnaSmoke said:


> Food looks great, we love eggs Benedict, but we absolutely love our Spaniels MORE!! Beautiful dog....



Thank you! Bob's my third bench springer and the first one who doesn't have to hunt, tho he spends a lot of time protecting the pool fountains from the evil doves, hates them. Thank you for the Like GS, I appreciate it. RAY


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 16, 2021)

Good lookin breakfast . Nice work bud .


----------



## Wurstmeister (Feb 16, 2021)

Great job Ray!  The Canadian Bacon looks perfect!  And when married up as Eggs Benedict,  nothing more to ask for, except maybe more for dinner!!


----------



## JLeonard (Feb 16, 2021)

Man you make it look easy and tasty. Glad to see Bob was able to assist in the cleanup.
Jim


----------



## tropics (Feb 16, 2021)

Ray That does look good I may have to try that package sauce. Big Likes 
Richie


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 16, 2021)

SmokinGame said:


> Yes sir! We love a Benedict and definitely our spaniels!



You bet, there's nothing in the world cuter than a little spotted dog!




SmokinVOLfan said:


> Outstanding Ray! I will take a plate as well. Better get me a designated driver and make it two plates.



Thank you John! Two plates? I only had one and almost needed help getting to my recliner! Thanks for the Like amigo, I do appreciate it. RAY




chopsaw said:


> Good lookin breakfast . Nice work bud .



Thanks Rich, the best part was I didn't have to do any of the cleanup! Thank you for the Like Rich, much appreciated. RAY


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 16, 2021)

looks delicous Ray, looks like Bob gave ya  paws up


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 16, 2021)

Wurstmeister said:


> Great job Ray!  The Canadian Bacon looks perfect!  And when married up as Eggs Benedict,  nothing more to ask for, except maybe more for dinner!!



Thank you Wurstmeister! More for dinner would be too much to handle for me, Bob and I had to go over to the park to walk some of that breakfast off. Thanks you for the Like, I do appreciate it. RAY




JLeonard said:


> Man you make it look easy and tasty. Glad to see Bob was able to assist in the cleanup. Jim



Thank Jim, it is easy! The whole thing takes maybe twenty minutes, the cleanup is what's a killer. Fortunately Bob and Jan took care of all that, I'd have left everything in the sink until was later. Thanks for the Like, much appreciated. RAY


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 16, 2021)

tropics said:


> Ray That does look good I may have to try that package sauce. Big Likes Richie



Thanks Richie! Years back I tried making Hollandaise sauce from scratch and it was more a pain than it was worth, the Knorrs is the best packaged I've found. When Jan isn't having any right at the end I like to squeeze in a few drops of fresh lemon juice, it a nice add. Thank you for the Like Richie, I do appreciate it. RAY




smokerjim said:


> looks delicous Ray, looks like Bob gave ya  paws up



Thank Jim! Bob never begs or gets pushy, but when I'm eating or at the cutting board Bob sits right at my side patiently waiting, he doesn't get stiffed unless the food is something spicy. My old lab used to sit there and drool until we got sick of that and put her outside when we ate. Thank you for the Like Jim, I do appreciate it. RAY


----------



## MJB05615 (Feb 16, 2021)

That looks great Ray.  Love a good Benedict.  Don't have it often enough, the Mrs. doesn't like it.  Great job again on that CB.  Glad Bob got to help clean up.  Nice work.  Stay safe.


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 16, 2021)

SHR, Very,very nice , I'll be over for breakfast !


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Feb 16, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> Yes sir! We love a Benedict and definitely our spaniels!
> View attachment 485280


Currently we have Lucy, the puppy in my avatar. She's a year old and 50/50 Boykin and English Springer. She is a double hand full, either 100 mph or asleep, but has really stolen our/my heart and needs a lot of attention. Lucy is built exactly like your Bob. I'm not planning to hunt her, but she's got it in her, very noticeable. Extremely soft mouth. We also have an 8 year old full blooded Cocker. Before Lucy, we had Riley, another English. Losing him still hurts tremendously. Smartest dog I've ever owned and I swear that he could read my mind.


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 16, 2021)

MJB05615 said:


> That looks great Ray.  Love a good Benedict.  Don't have it often enough, the Mrs. doesn't like it.  Great job again on that CB.  Glad Bob got to help clean up.  Nice work.  Stay safe.



Thanks Mike, it really was a great breakfast! Where there's food there's Bob, it's like he's got radar. Thanks for the Like Mike, I do appreciate it. RAY




crazymoon said:


> SHR, Very,very nice , I'll be over for breakfast !



Thanks CM, come on down, you'll be a lot warmer here, that's for sure! Thank you for the Like, I appreciate it. RAY




GonnaSmoke said:


> Currently we have Lucy, the puppy in my avatar. She's a year old and 50/50 Boykin and English Springer. She is a double hand full, either 100 mph or asleep, but has really stolen our/my heart and needs a lot of attention. Lucy is built exactly like your Bob. I'm not planning to hunt her, but she's got it in her, very noticeable. Extremely soft mouth. We also have an 8 year old full blooded Cocker. Before Lucy, we had Riley, another English. Losing him still hurts tremendously. Smartest dog I've ever owned and I swear that he could read my mind



What a cutie, I'm sure she's stolen your hearts. My first two springers were females that lived to be thirteen each. My last one, Doodles, was my career dog, fetched over a thousand pheasants, ducks, geese, quail and doves along with the morning paper for 12 years before she went blind. I thought I'd never have another dog as intense as she was, and boy howdy was I ever wrong, Bob's crazy nuts! I have no doubt he'd hunt fields until he dropped, tho I think he'd need a little shock collar work. That's never going to happen and we love him to death just the way he is. RAY


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 16, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> Thank Jim! Bob never begs or gets pushy, but when I'm eating or at the cutting board Bob sits right at my side patiently waiting, he doesn't get stiffed unless the food is something spicy. My old lab used to sit there and drool until we got sick of that and put her outside when we ate. Thank you for the Like Jim, I do appreciate it. RAY




That looks Excellent, Ray!!!
Like.
Bob's a lucky Guy!!
I know what you mean about a Drooling Lab. Our Black Lab "Shadow" was a real drooler. He would lay his chin on Mrs Bear's thigh while she ate, and get her Jeans soaking wet from drool.
I always saved him something from my plate, but he wasn't even allowed to watch me:  He'd peek around the corner, and I'd hear his toenails clicking & I'd turn my head "Catching him looking", and he'd look up at the ceiling & back up, as if he wasn't watching.

When I had steak, I used to eat the fat & give him some meat, because Fat wasn't good for him!!!

Bear


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 16, 2021)

Wow Ray, that breakfast looks outstanding my friend. EB is by far my favorite breakfast of all time, and those steal the show!! Excellent work buddy. I can only imagine how much the cheese adds though I've never tried it...yet   No question I'd be all over 6 or 8 of those babies!!

Robert


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 16, 2021)

Ray, that is an outstanding looking breakfast. Would definitely need nap afterwards.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 16, 2021)

Looks delicious Ray! What else is there to say that hasn't been said already.  Nice job!

Ryan


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 16, 2021)

Awesome breakfast there guy for sure I could do away with that meal. Yup I have to share my meals as well.

Warren


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 16, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> That looks Excellent, Ray!!! Like. Bob's a lucky Guy!! I know what you mean about a Drooling Lab. Our Black Lab "Shadow" was a real drooler. He would lay his chin on Mrs Bear's thigh while she ate, and get her Jeans soaking wet from drool. I always saved him something from my plate, but he wasn't even allowed to watch me:  He'd peek around the corner, and I'd hear his toenails clicking & I'd turn my head "Catching him looking", and he'd look up at the ceiling & back up, as if he wasn't watching.
> When I had steak, I used to eat the fat & give him some meat, because Fat wasn't good for him!!! Bear



Thank you John! It's amazing how dogs become such a big part of our lives. Jan and I have no family or friends near since we moved from CA 20 months back, the pandemic hasn't been very conducive to meeting people and making new friends. Bob is a constant source of entertainment and companionship for the both of us, we'd be lost without him. I do the exact same thing, no fat but he always gets a little hunk of steak, and a bone when there's one to be had. Thank you for the Like John, I do appreciate it. RAY




tx smoker said:


> Wow Ray, that breakfast looks outstanding my friend. EB is by far my favorite breakfast of all time, and those steal the show!! Excellent work buddy. I can only imagine how much the cheese adds though I've never tried it...yet   No question I'd be all over 6 or 8 of those babies!! Robert



Thank you Robert! If I could rescue you and have you here I'd whip up some EB every morning for you kids. Thank you for the like Robert, I appreciate it, tho not quite as much as the friendship you have shown me. RAY




Winterrider said:


> Looks delicious Ray! What else is there to say that hasn't been said already.  Nice job! Ryan



Thank you Ryan! When Jan and Bob are happy life doesn't get any better for me, tho Bob's always happy. Thanks for the Like Ryan, I do appreciate it. RAY




HalfSmoked said:


> Awesome breakfast there guy for sure I could do away with that meal. Yup I have to share my meals as well. Warren



Thank you Warren, and thanks for the Like, I appreciate it. RAY


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 16, 2021)

geek with fire
, 

 sandyut
, 

 WeberBlackStoneYoder
, 

 Central PA Cowboy
, 

 kruizer
, 
A
 Aledavidov
, 

 luvcatchingbass
, 

 Johnny Ray
, and 

 yankee2bbq
, thank y'all for the Likes, I truly do appreciate them! RAY


----------



## Fueling Around (Feb 16, 2021)

I'd like to be your neighbor!
Love Eggs Benedict.  I sure wish my wife loved them (EB or dogs), but she is not a sauce/gravy type or muffins.
I usually compromise
Knorr packaged is the best I found, but if I'm going through the motions it has to be from scratch.  Then I poach just the whites.



sawhorseray said:


> Thanks Teal! It's my favorite breakfast too and pretty darned easy to pull off. When we lived in CA and I had my ocean going boat sometimes I'd make Dungeness Crab Benedict, I do miss that. Thanks for the Like Teal, I appreciate it! RAY


Never made Benedict with dungeness, but made many a breakfast with them.
After running the traps since sunrise, breakfast was usually farm fresh egg omelet with crab meat, morel mushroom,  garden grown Walla Walla sweet onion, and Tillamook cheese.  Accompanied by Bloody Mary for a little hair of the dog from the previous evening frivolity.

edit. I never chummed while cutting up ripe fish for the bait box in the trap or pot.


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 16, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> I'd like to be your neighbor! Love Eggs Benedict.  I sure wish my wife loved them (EB or dogs), but she is not a sauce/gravy type or muffins. I usually compromise Knorr packaged is the best I found, but if I'm going through the motions it has to be from scratch.  Then I poach just the whites. Never made Benedict with dungeness, but made many a breakfast with them. After running the traps since sunrise, breakfast was usually farm fresh egg omelet with crab meat, morel mushroom,  garden grown Walla Walla sweet onion, and Tillamook cheese.  Accompanied by Bloody Mary for a little hair of the dog from the previous evening frivolity. edit. I never chummed while cutting up ripe fish for the bait box in the trap or pot.



I've never had any kind of relationship with a woman that didn't like dogs that went beyond  single day, I haven't been without a dog for more than two weeks since I went out on my own at the age of 18. I've had two wives in 69 years of living and both of them fell in love with my dog long before they fell in love with me, says a lot for my dogs I guess!

The Knorrs with a lemon squeeze is far better than anything I ever tried to make from scratch, and at 50¢ a  serving for EB and being so darned easy I'll never go back. I'm a 4th generation San Franciscan, I made crab for my mama any way she liked for almost 40 years. Ran eight traps off my 21' Proliner from HMB to Bodega, never chummed for anything, waste of time unless hitting tuna, and no sense chumming when trolling at seven knots.

I always wanted to have a Q onboard, one that mounted on a rail. I was always too afraid of what could happen with a fire at sea. A man who has respect for the ocean lives to fish another day. RAY


----------



## Fueling Around (Feb 16, 2021)

Didn't find out she was a not a dog lover until it was too late.  I didn't want to start over.

Sorry, there are many definitions of "chumming".
Mine is I never puked over the side.  There were days it was close.

I connected with a family from Seattle after I moved there for work.  We went on long weekends based on favorable tides.
We usually ran 8 cages, 12 star traps, and 4 ring traps over a 2 night 3 day trip. 300 crab was a slow weekend.  
 Big family so stayed in possession limits with the eating and carry off the beach.
All cooking on shore


----------



## Steve H (Feb 17, 2021)

Now I know what I forgot with the CB I had yesterday!  Looks great Ray!


----------



## xray (Feb 17, 2021)

That’s a delicious look breakfast Ray, I’ve never had Eggs Benedict before but I’d be right next to Bob waiting for a plate of that.

Canadian bacon is high on my list of things to do soon. Gotta give this a try.


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 17, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> Thank you Ryan! When Jan and Bob are happy life doesn't get any better for me, tho Bob's always happy. Thanks for the Like Ryan, I do appreciate it. RAY


Not sure how the Ryan signature got put on my post but that's ok.  Wade
Edit. I guess its my user name with Ryan's post. Oh well. Darn good from both of us.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 17, 2021)

Winterrider said:


> Not sure how the Ryan signature got put on my post but that's ok.  Wade
> Edit. I guess its my user name with Ryan's post. Oh well. Darn good from both of us.


Kinda thought the same thing! Lol 

Ryan


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 17, 2021)

Winterrider said:


> Not sure how the Ryan signature got put on my post but that's ok.  Wade
> Edit. I guess its my user name with Ryan's post. Oh well. Darn good from both of us.


Alter ego?


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 17, 2021)

We haven't ever made eggs benny at home but was wondering what or why the added vinegar to water when poaching.  And how much

Ryan


----------



## Fueling Around (Feb 17, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> We haven't ever made eggs benny at home but was wondering what or why the added vinegar to water when poaching.  And how much
> 
> Ryan


The acid helps the egg white stay together instead spreading out as one finds in egg drop soup.
I use a tablespoon per pint of water


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 17, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Alter ego?



Hell Jake, looks like those boys got it all straightened out without my help. Maybe it was a test to see it they were paying attention. RAY


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 17, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> We haven't ever made eggs benny at home but was wondering what or why the added vinegar to water when poaching.  And how much Ryan



I don't measure Ryan but it's somewhere around a half a cup into the skillet I use. The wide mouth mason jar rings really help the egg hold some form too. RAY


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 17, 2021)

Thanks for the like Ray it is appreciated.

No problem at my house with wife liking the dogs my problem is after 3 dogs I'm #4 in our house.

Warren


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 17, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> Thanks for the like Ray it is appreciated. No problem at my house with wife liking the dogs my problem is after 3 dogs I'm #4 in our house. Warren



I only overlapped dogs once Warren, didn't work out for me, wife got all pissed off due to me spending more time with the pup teaching it to hunt. RAY


----------



## MJB05615 (Feb 17, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> Thanks for the like Ray it is appreciated.
> 
> No problem at my house with wife liking the dogs my problem is after 3 dogs I'm #4 in our house.
> 
> Warren


I'm in the same boat as you Warren.  We have 3 dogs too, and I'm #4, lol.


----------



## zwiller (Feb 17, 2021)

Looks great!  I made scratch for years and on a whim tried Knorr' and was immediately hooked.  GOOD stuff.  Mine also gets more lemon and also a little Franks.   EB is intimidating at first but don't let it.  It does takes some time to learn but once you get it down, it is easy and fast to do.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 17, 2021)

Mike Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## MJB05615 (Feb 17, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> Mike Thanks for the like it is appreciated.
> 
> Warren


Anytime Sir, my pleasure.  And thank YOU for the like, it is appreciated as well.


----------



## pushok2018 (Feb 17, 2021)

That plate looks fantastic! This is my favorite breakfast since last March and on.... I discovered this kind of breakfast since we started working from home.  English muffin, CB, fried egg Benedict and Hollandaise sauce next time....


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 17, 2021)

zwiller said:


> Looks great!  I made scratch for years and on a whim tried Knorr' and was immediately hooked.  GOOD stuff.  Mine also gets more lemon and also a little Franks.   EB is intimidating at first but don't let it.  It does takes some time to learn but once you get it down, it is easy and fast to do.



I hear you zwiller! I used to make EB for my mama and the Hollandaise from scratch was the biggest pain. Tried the Knorrs and never looked back, now the only pain is the cleanup. RAY




pushok2018 said:


> That plate looks fantastic! This is my favorite breakfast since last March and on.... I discovered this kind of breakfast since we started working from home.  English muffin, CB, fried egg Benedict and Hollandaise sauce next time....



Thanks Push! I've gone with a fried egg instead of poached before, not a darned thing wrong with that. I really like melting in some cheddar and heating up the muffin and CB in the oven too, stays hot a little longer. Thanks for the Like, I appreciate it. RAY


----------



## daveomak (Feb 18, 2021)

sawhorseray
,  Hey, I had eggs benny once...  Love it....  Now it's time to make some...
How is that Knorr packaged sauce ???  Good,  excellent or what...  I'm thinking you really like it...   

Dave

..


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 18, 2021)

daveomak said:


> sawhorseray
> ,  Hey, I had eggs benny once...  Love it....  Now it's time to make some...
> How is that Knorr packaged sauce ???  Good,  excellent or what...  I'm thinking you really like it...   Dave



I think it's the best Dave! I used to make EB for my mama every once in a while even before I was smoking my own CB and made the Hollandaise from scratch. The first time I tried the Knorrs about  25 years back that was it and I never looked back. I use a half a pack and cut the milk and butter in accordance Dave, and a few drops of lemon juice stirred in once it's set, heaven. Thanks for the Like Dave, much appreciated. RAY


----------



## zwiller (Feb 18, 2021)

Agree Knorr's is excellent and our fave.  It's a little bolder take on it but we like that.  If you like subtle and more of an egg forward flavor, give Minor's concentrate a shot.  My GFS has it.  Equally easy to use.  Do NOT think that since Knorr's packets are good that any packet is.  NOT SO.  Kroger brand is nasty.  Dave, you will pound your fist on the table and moan if you use some of your own cured stuff to make this like Ray did.  Totally takes this to a whole other level.  A little tidbit, steamed asparagus and EB pair INSANELY well together...


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 18, 2021)

zwiller said:


> Do NOT think that since Knorr's packets are good that any packet is.  NOT SO.  Kroger brand is nasty.



I agree 100% zwiller, and McCormicks sucks too! RAY


----------



## DRKsmoking (Feb 21, 2021)

That is some good looking  eggs benedict you have going on ....oh sorry gone right there. 

That was one of our biggest orders on Sundays when i worked at the yacht club many moons ago. And yes Knorr's is a great Hollandaise sauce, we always had a baked ham in the fridge . So that is what i would slice for the bennys
David


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 26, 2021)

Looks tasty, but I have to say, packaged hollandaise?
My Sous chef was on a hollandaise kick and I got him using this easy microwave recipe that actually works.









						Quick and Easy Hollandaise Sauce in the Microwave
					

See how to make perfect Hollandaise sauce in the microwave with this quick and easy recipe that's ready to serve over eggs Benedict or asparagus in minutes.




					www.allrecipes.com


----------

